# Purchasing SA Timeshare on Ebay or Selling



## SeniorTraveler68 (Jul 3, 2014)

Good day all - and happy early JULY 4th :whoopie:

Question about purchasing a South African timeshare on ebay... I know they are few and far between, but I have been keeping an eye on them. My niece just moved there for schooling, and we have debated getting a few weeks in SA to help with costs of accommodations. 

I guess my real question is, does anyone know the steps/process of purchasing real estate in SA on the secondary market?  I am pretty familiar with the process now with US properties and so forth - but have ZERO clue with SA ownerships and really dont want to get myself in a bad situation.

For example below, here is one that was previously on ebay. I am surprised that is lists all the normal steps for purchasing a US timeshare? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4BR-at-the-...61507953772?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3ce316b46c

I just feel like I'm missing something on the steps to purchase the timeshare......and then when I go to give it away again in the future... the headaches I may have. Thoughts?


----------



## martyap (Jul 5, 2014)

Many have been dumping their SA timeshares as levies have gone up and trading powers have gone down. You would have to be very cautious purchasing SA timeshares on any market and really get advice from the experts on this board before doing so.

There is a SA version of eBay called Bid or Buy.....I have sold timeshares that way.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 6, 2014)

I would caution against getting ANY timeshare for the purpose of handling accommodations while going to school, or visiting someone going to school, or any other short-term engagement.

I'd try to find a rental or hotel for visits instead.


----------

